# Elchim vs Solano



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 11, 2006)

If you've had any experience with these two dryers, which do you prefer? I find myself choosing my elchim a lot more than my solano, but I think its just because I like it better aesthetically, not because it does a better job. What do y'all think?


----------



## depecher (Apr 12, 2006)

I have had both. My Solano lasted for awhile but can't tell you how long. I've had my Elchim since 1997!!!!! It works like a charm. I highly recommend this brand. Elchim <3


----------

